# Discontinued procedure w/global period



## Alisa Dinneen (Feb 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me, if a procedure with a global period (47562) is discontinued and billed out with modifier 53, is the global period still in effect?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2009)

Alisa,

This is a great question.  I'm still digging but what I have found, thus far, is zero.  I say this because when you look up CPT code 45378 with modifier 53, the global days are zero.  I'm still trying to locate a Medicare reg...maybe someone will get to it before I do.  

Anyway...you can see this if you go to this link.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp

Select the "payment policy indicators" and follow the prompts.  When you get to the "modifier" prompt, select your drop down key and select modifier 53 and follow the rest.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 2, 2009)

I think there must be a global period since the surgery was attempted.  I can't find anything in writing either, but when there is a global period for a procedure I think it would apply whether the procedure was terminated or not.  If another procedure was eventually performed in relation to the original terminated procedure you would need a modifier (i.e. 58, 76, 77, 78).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2009)

Lisa,

I think you're probably correct.  I didn't realize that the code I entered (45378) has zero days with or without 53. Silly me.


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for your response.  This is my gut feeling, also, since I cannot find any documentation, either.

Thanks again,
Alisa


----------

